# Help anyone!!!



## Ashlea (Sep 16, 2012)

I just got a 8 week old Maltese. We are trying to crate training him but it isn't working out so good. The first night we got him we put him in his crate and he cried all night long and every night since we got him. We will have him a week Tuesday. He has cried so much that he is starting to lose his voice. I tried calling the vet yesterday but they was already closed. It makes me feel so badly I get up on the middle of the night and take him out and try to calm him down but as soon as he go in his crate he starts back up. I have a 2 1/2 yet old papillon that sleeps in the bed with me but I'm worried he might have an accident in the bed since he isn't filling house trained. Does anyone have any suggestions????


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker started sleeping with us regularly at about 4 months of age. He cried in his crate all night long especially the first week or so


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Where is his crate have you tried it in your bedroom so he can see you??? Malteses like to be near you all the time Maizy used to sleep in her bed next to our bed for most of the night then about 3am would put 2 paws up on the bed and whine just cuz she wanted to snuggle so we let her and she would go straight back to sleep!! Now she sleeps on the bed with us think we let her from about 4 months too as she was pretty good at holding it in!!!!


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

I would let my dog Peetle sleep in her dogbed on the bed with us and then when she was conked out, I would put it on the floor by the bed. She knew we were there and was fine with it (but of course it was no time at all that i was letting her sleep with us on the pillows, she was like this furry little white hat that wanted to sleep with us.). We slept on a futon back then, so we were easy for her to see and smell as well. Can you put something that smells like you guys in her crate or have you already done that?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I put the crate on the nightstand so mine can see me. I would put my fingers through the bars and say Shhh. They got the hang of it in no time. Your fluff is still little and is used to being with mama and litter mates. It just takes time.Your puppy can't hold it through the night yet, so you probably have to take him out to potty.


----------



## Ashlea (Sep 16, 2012)

Tonight I'm going to try to put him in our room and see if that helps. It just worries me that he is losing his voice from all of the crying.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor baby just keep him close, it will work out.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston cried in his crate the first night. The second night we put a table at the end of the bed and he could see us all night. No more crying.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww bless his heart. Defintely, have the crate where he can see you. Also, before putting him in the crate, in a happy voice, with a puppy treat, say"night time". He will start to associate the crate as a happy place. 

I would try not to give him treats "just because" not saying you are, but it will make the treat that much more exciting for him, when he gets it in his crate.

Hope tonight goes well.


----------



## Ashlea (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone all of these post really helps me out. I thank I'm going to try to put his crate on a table close to the bed and give him a treat. I'm try to teach him that to get a treat only when you go outside and does #2 and I'm teachings him that he is being a good boy. Also so he won't fight to get a bath I treat him with a boy after words so he will have something to look forward to. All of this is what I done with my papillon Maci.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashlea said:


> Thanks everyone all of these post really helps me out. I thank I'm going to try to put his crate on a table close to the bed and give him a treat. I'm try to teach him that to get a treat only when you go outside and does #2 and I'm teachings him that he is being a good boy. Also so he won't fight to get a bath I treat him with a boy after words so he will have something to look forward to. All of this is what I done with my papillon Maci.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Sounds perferct, putting his crate where he can see you, and put the treat inside the crate. 

Don't worry, it will all fall into place.

Oh, and before bedtime, make sure he is nice and tired and all played out .

Wishing you the best!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Your baby is very young to be away from his mom. Make sure he has teeth and is getting enough to eat. You may need to get some food made for very young pups Most pups from reputable breeders go at 12 weeks. Hope all is well and if you need info please pm me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I slept on the cough for the first couple of nights with Daisy and had my hand in her crate with her. Lilly never did cry and slept all night from the beginning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky has slept with me since gotcha day. I put puppy steps up to the bed and a gate on the door. Little stinker stole my place on the pillow. I had pads (still do), water and kibble in my room - he still does. We never had an accident on the bed. He never cried and the bed is the only place in the house (beside my arms) in which he never barks.


----------



## Ashlea (Sep 16, 2012)

Moss slept all night last night. So proud of him.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

theboyz said:


> Your baby is very young to be away from his mom. Make sure he has teeth and is getting enough to eat. You may need to get some food made for very young pups Most pups from reputable breeders go at 12 weeks. Hope all is well and if you need info please pm me.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you should do anything in your power to make him happy, safe, secure and comfortable. He is too young to be taken away from his mommy, but what is done is done. I would do everything to make him safe, happy and comfortable. Training can be postponed for now...survival is the main point. Make sure he eats enough. Make sure he is warm, comfortable and feels safe. Later...like in four weeks you can start thinking about training.


----------

